# Yogurt



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Does home made yogurt have the nutrients that store bought does? Dr Oz went over the nutrients; I'm sure he had store bought. Nutrients were good.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

iguess it would depend on the type and what the flavors or preserivtives add to it at the factory . of corse the all natural type is more like the home made and what you want to use as your own starter what is really good for you is the good bacteria that is in yourgert


----------

